# Snoway problem



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a MT plow on my f 150 for 3 yrs and have been running it with no problems till this week. I have changed the batteries in the remote, just to get that out of the way. I am having problems with the getting no responce to the plow. I reset the reciever and works with the truck off. turn the truck on then the remote the plow does not work. If i turn the plow on then start the truck it usally works sometimes my arm out the window somtimes with it in the cab. I am lost as to figure out what the problem isand the dealers around say not sure but are willing to take my money. Iused it for two hours this morning with no problems. Shut the remote off for my 35 min ride to work go to drop the plow when i went to park the truck turn it on does not work shut the truck off and the i am able to drop the plow. So I rasied the plow with the truck off when I left for work and again the same thing when I got home. Please I need some help I dont want the dealer or me to start throwing expensive parts at it. Thanks Chris


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I just posted a very similar question for my ST-90 in the Truck & Equipment section. The ST and MT plows probably use the same or very similar controls. You should keep an eye out for any responses.

Fran


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What kind of batteries are you using? Do you have satellite radio?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;1205594 said:


> What kind of batteries are you using? Do you have satellite radio?


Batteries: alkaline energizers

Satellite Radio: Too fancy for my jeep!!

Fran


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I use energizer lithium and yes I have sirius in the truck built into the factory radio. And I do have a sirius account.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try another set of batteries before you do anything else.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Might not hurt to check all your power and ground connections as well and make sure they are clean and tight when trying new batteries.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;1205916 said:


> Might not hurt to check all your power and ground connections as well and make sure they are clean and tight when trying new batteries.


I went the route of the OP and reset the control module. I kept the same batteries as before (being an ex R&D engineer, I like to make only one change at a time to determine its effect--sorry Tom!!! ). So far the plow seems to be responding a bit better, but not "perfect" like when new. Tom--you did get me into this Sno-Way back in '06 so it's all your fault because it's not working perfectly now!!! :laughing:

Fran


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The batteries are a basic requirement. Now that it is responding "better" put entergizers in it..


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

okay well I changed the solnoid on it I find that if I unplug the unit then back in it works for about two movements of the blade then you here a click then nothing. I checked the voltage to the valves I get 12 v . changed the batteries on the remote again with energizers reflased the board again nothing. it has gotten progressivly worse. I am pretty sure it is the board.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

When you plug and unplug, are you talking about the main power cable??


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes the 4 ga power feed from the the truck to the plow after the cirut breaker


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Some of the power cables used split pin connectors. I would check yours and if need be seperate the pins to make for a tighter contact. This sounds like intermittent power and or ground loss to me. The fact that unplugging and re-plugging creates some activitiy makes me suspect this plug as a possible culprit.

Sorry Fran but I guess you are right...........it's all my fault :waving:


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

well I will try that. right now . I will be back soon to reply


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

the pins are solid and everything looked okay


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

well guys just to see what would happen I took a pair of jumper cables out and bypassed the electrical going from the batt to the plow it is doing the same thing so I have removed the solonoid and battery cable as the problem. I am not sure what is left to check I have no clue as to how check to see if it is the remote it flashes when you push the button. or how to check the module on the plow but I am guessing it is one of them now.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Look for a broken wire in the main bundle, particularly around the fuse holders under the pump cover. It my not be broken completely, we had on e this fall made us crazy for a couple days didn't find the almost completely broken wire until we went to change out the module.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

well I took my truck to the firehouse today and parked i in there and dry off and warm it up. Checked all the wires that I could chech with a multi meter no breaks found. I happened to notice that the black plastic covering around the module was seperated for he encasing epoxy. well it dried off hooked it all back and I worked fine I went and plowed my drives that I do with no problems. So when I got home I took it apart and put some moisture absorber in a bag with the mod to dry it out.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

well basher you appear to be correct on the wire that leads from the plug to the 3 amp fuse holder the insulation is gone wire dont apper to be broke. but I suspect that is my problem I had to cut off the snake skin covering to find it. seemed like s electrial power feed problem.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Basher does it again!!  I took the module out and found 2 red wires (one with white stripe) that had the covering worn off near the module. They were probably shorting out with the moisture in the area. I stripped back the braided cover and taped up the two wires. Put it back together and the plow works like new. The wires were rubbing on the fluid reservoir.

Thanks for helping us all out!!

Fran

PS--Tom, I guess it wasn't your fault after all!!! Just a bad design from Sno-Way..


----------

